# Already disgusted with this years garden and yard.



## Ruth n Jersey (May 26, 2018)

Ever since the weather finally warmed up in New Jersey I have been busy with the yard work and the veggie garden. I'm not expecting much from the garden because the leaves took so long to drop in the fall last year that the piles we put in the garden didn't rot. This made it difficult to even get to bare ground to plant. I did mange some tomatoes, onions, lettuce and basil and potatoes that I just put under the piles of leaves.

I finally got it all cleaned up and am having a small gathering for Memorial Day. This morning everything was covered with this years maple seeds. We called them Polly noses as a kid. Some people call them helicopters. Whatever you call them they make a mess.

 Some of them smothered my basil and killed some snap dragons I planted. It is still early enough to replant after I clean up the mess again but I'm wondering if it is worth the effort.

The walkway in the photo was clean last night. They seem to be extra big this year. Maybe from all the rain we had.


----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2018)

Ruth, we used to split the "helicopters" in half and stick them on our foreheads. (why?)

I do hope your garden succeeds, and thinking it will! Keep us posted, please.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2018)

Last year it was the deer, this year it is the little drones from the maple trees!

Made me think of this quote, swap the word forest for the word garden.

*“And into the forest I go, to lose my mind and find my soul”― John Muir

*Enjoy the summer it seems to get shorter every year!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 26, 2018)

Aunt Bea, that is so funny but so true. My hubby and Son where just commenting on my complaining about the garden or the deer or the weather and now the maple trees. Actually I'm afraid to give it all up for fear I won't have anything to complain about.


----------



## KingsX (May 26, 2018)

.

Enjoy your NJ summer.  It's projected to be 104 degrees here in Dallas next week.

.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Ruth, I know it's a lot of extra work for you, but you have a green thumb and are a very good gardener despite all the things that may get in your way.  We had a name for those when I was a kid, but I don't remember, we used to open them and stick them on our noses.   Ahhh....simpler times.


----------



## Don M. (May 26, 2018)

I got my garden in right on schedule during the first week in May.  However, in the past 10 days, we've had over 8 inches of rain, and it has turned into a mud pile.  The tomato plants are doing well, and the cucumbers, cantaloupes, beans and corn are all sprouting nicely....but there are a ton of weeks also starting to sprout.  I need to get in there and clear the weeds before they take over, but the weather isn't cooperating.


----------



## Butterfly (May 27, 2018)

We haven't had any rain here in ages, and we really need some.


----------



## JFBev (May 27, 2018)

Hi Ruth -- looks like so much work just to keep the pavers clear, ugh!

I've started a new walled garden this year (beginner) -- but I'm beginning to think it might just require a regular schedule of maintenance, which is not the same thing as a hobby.    

I wonder how well Vegas grass and artificial flowers would do 

Ah, but the miniature roses haven't died, and the fuschias are beginning to bud, and ... and ... 

Hope your gardening gets easier soon!


----------



## Lara (May 27, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Ruth, we used to split the "helicopters" in half and stick them on our foreheads. (why?)...


You nut :rofl:

Ruth, I hope you get all the "helicopters" cleaned up before your Memorial Day gathering. Good luck.


----------



## hearlady (May 27, 2018)

This has been a strange garden year in NC. First a lengthier than usual cold winter, followed by rain. All looked good until a week of heat some 90.
That pretty much took out the snap peas. The raspberries finally had a lot of flowers but they dried up.
Because of all the rain it was hard for hubby to keep up on the Brussels sprout bugs so they took a hit.
One thing, some spinach planted in the fall lived all through the winter and we've enjoyed that.

The reason for helicopter foreheads? Because we could!


----------



## rkunsaw (May 27, 2018)

Ruth, just be glad you don't have sweetgum trees.


----------



## twinkles (May 27, 2018)

rkunsaw i know about those sweet gum trees---they are pretty and smell good but mine attracted hornets ---i had the worst time trying to keep then out of my orange blossom shrub--was impossable to keep up with


----------

